# Favorite board graphic - all time



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i've done a search, and most threads are year specific, although nivek did ask about favorite top sheet a few years back. i'm looking for top and bottom.

what's your favorite board graphic of all time? images please...


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not crazy about the top but this is one of my favorite bottom graphics. I've seen people throwing out bangers with this board and the bottom looks great in motion!!

Rome Agent Snowboard | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2013


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

I love my 2011 Forum Destroyer top. And the whole series displays a different skull on top with the different weapon used silhouetted on the bottom graphic. Pure gnar.


My board:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

For top sheet, nothing is as beautiful as the plain wooden black one of the 2013 Jones Flagship.

(the middle one )









Bottom is unspectacular but I don't care about bottom graphics .
If I'd need to decide on a top/bottom combination, it would be the Flow Canvas


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty much anything from Arbor.

Really like the 12/13 SL topsheet though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Quick turn away nenihmy:


TT


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

2 of my favorites. . . 

Jamie Lynn's 1st pro model:










and Matt Cummins' surf break graphic:










. . . yes, i'm a Mervin fan-boy from back in the day


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Quick turn away nenihmy:
> 
> 
> TT


And what's on the botton?

As I said, not interested in botton grafics - especially not in this one :laugh: - but stan might be


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

neni said:


> And what's on the botton?
> 
> As I said, not interested in botton grafics - especially not in this one :laugh: - but stan might be


base of that board usually says "Show Your Tits"


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

2009 burton vapor

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eastern-canada/51236-sale-2009-burton-vapor-burton-x.html

Or 

Burton 2011 married to the mob

2011 Burton Married to the Mob | Snowboard Shape, Style and Reviews


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Im with joeyoranges on this one.. I am a huge fan of most all the old libtech "artistic painting" graphics before they started doing the computer graphics crap. 
I am planning on picking up a 2014 bataleon omni 161 to replace my freeride deck (161 TRice raptor). The omni 161 looks like it is all black-on-black.. so I am stoked on that for sure.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I like Priors "Screaming Trees" topsheet. Fiancee has it on her freeride board and it's pretty cool, quite detailed when you look into it.










I also like the Virus UFC "topsheet". Methinks it's just clearcoated metal. Cool!


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

its funny... i really wanna see the graphics people post but dont have one to post myself


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Couldn't find my all-time favorite, but this one is in the top 5. 

JOYRIDE, Richard Nixon/Watergate Board | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

hands down winner:thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Right up there with TT's, and more ridable...


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll still go with the 2013 GNU Billy Goat.










So awesome that I bought it just for the graphics.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ALMOST FORGOT! The Burton Custom Restricted...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Couldn't find my all-time favorite, but this one is in the top 5.
> 
> JOYRIDE, Richard Nixon/Watergate Board | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I just sold mine last year.


TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this ones up there for sure..


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

2010 Fun Kink USA edition










Love the billy goat and screaming trees graphics too


----------



## Eric Durigan (Jul 2, 2013)

I know this isnt giving you an exact snowboard but i found some kick ass ones on these sites

50 Beautiful Snowboard Designs | Webdesigner Depot

The 25 Best Snowboard Graphics Right Now


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I like Priors "Screaming Trees" topsheet. Fiancee has it on her freeride board and it's pretty cool, quite detailed when you look into it.


That is super dope.

I haven't been boarding that long so I only know more recent graphics.

From 2013 the Sleepy Stevens is tops for me.










End of season next year I'm going to have to grab the 2014 Lib Tech Phoenix Lando. I love his art style in general and anything with wolves grabs my attention.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Stepchild Headless Horseman.

I"ll try to find an image to post.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Camp 7 Dreamcatcher... 









And Featherlite:


----------



## DaveGardner (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

neni said:


> ...but stan might be


Hahahahahahahahaha











I'm on my phone and can't find the board I am looking for, but I really like the 12-13 fun.kink, both this one and the regular one


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Picked this up quite a few years back now. Still one of my favs. Clean, simple top and bottom tied together.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

The whole 1997 burton twin series.

The whole perspective thing between the top and bottom was awesome.

1997 Burton Twin

I wish I could find better photos.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Lamps said:


> 2009 burton vapor
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eastern-canada/51236-sale-2009-burton-vapor-burton-x.html


This ^ x100


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Lovin these last couple years of the Arbor Coda.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

one of my favourites for sure. It's so "snowboarding zen" and has a cool story. Woodcut block painting (whatever it's called) from an OR dude of the Shuskan Arm (one of his favorite places to ride) at Baker. Had to buy it. Slightly narrow for me; good for groomers and a pretty sweet, fun resort board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

destroy said:


> one of my favourites for sure. It's so "snowboarding zen" and has a cool story. Woodcut block painting (whatever it's called) from an OR dude of the Shuskan Arm (one of his favorite places to ride) at Baker. Had to buy it. Slightly narrow for me; good for groomers and a pretty sweet, fun resort board.


Fuck, your as bad as me How many decks you got now? 6?

I think I've bought 8 or so in the last week?

What size is that thing?

I know who it won't be no narrow for

You got your Cypress pass already don't chya?


TT


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

2013 Never Summer Heritage in Overall:










Lib Tech Attack Banana in Art Quality:










Arbor Wasteland in Wood Finish:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I really like the 2012 Burton Joystick topsheet, base doesn't inspire me too much but topsheet looks fantastic in person.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

These are my two all-time favs. Nitro Rook McNett and Endeavour Roots. Both from a few years back.


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

2010 Rome Agent Addictive Collection:


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

'08 capita horrorscope and indoor fk were pretty sweet. The party shark was rad too.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

these are all pretty sick. i love that tie-dye fun.kink

all the wood topsheets are amazing too...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

futurefunk said:


> 2010 Rome Agent Addictive Collection:


Are those my little ponies on the topsheet and turds on the base?


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Are those my little ponies on the topsheet and turds on the base?


Pieces of meat, I think.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

this is probably my favorite, but i love almost every libtech design for 2014


----------



## Eggnog (Feb 13, 2016)

Gnu b-pro c3 btx:










Sublime!


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

http://media.ekosport.fr/INTERSHOP/...whi_SNY160120/greats_blk_whi_SNY160120_02.jpg

These are pretty cool.....I picked up the 154 Todd Richards...Jack o Lantern.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I really like my board's graphics. :smile:


----------



## GirlBoarder (Apr 19, 2015)

Eggnog said:


> Gnu b-pro c3 btx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the design of that board so much!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll find some pics later, but some of my faves are, Jake OE Skelly, Mishka K2 Jibpan, Santa Cruz Kooley Cookie Monster, Capita Star Wars, Forum Bob Ross, Peter Line Jeenyus, 2017 Kazu, this years and next years DC Supernatant, pretty much any Uninc, OG Forum Scallywag, Ride Kink Denim, Capita Travis Parker Grab Directory double swallow tail...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

people certainly have VERY different tastes in graphics... good thing there are so many choices.

One of my favorites: the 2016 Never Summer Chairman (love that Himalayan-looking peak together with the green eagle logo). Reminds me of the peak Ama Dablam in Nepal. 

I also like this year's West (the elk), both of these year's graphics on these two boards I like a lot better than what will be next year's graphics (different mountains on Chairman and the bass on the West), in fact.

My all-time favorite: the dragon on my Donek Incline.
other favorites: 
"Storm Peak" graphic on the 2016 Venture Storm (never made it to production, I think)
"wood grain" on Jones Flagship
"geometric patterns" on Capita Spring Break


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Love the graphic on this Burton Fish!! I'm a scuba instructor in the summers (and some of the winter). Only boat I have ever been on where people jump in the water when they see a shark instead of getting the hell out of it is on a diveboat (that also depends on the type of shark though I'm not that dumb) let me stop this conversation though before @fielding starts laying the statistics on us again lol.... but one of my favorites


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

2? 3? years on and still loving this graphic. 

In fact i bought two boards with this graphic on it - the original Killbox, and a testbed sample which was the same graphic on an Ares board - stiff cambered board.

This year i am really loving the Arbor Zygote Twin








Snowboards | Arbor Collective


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Eggnog said:


> Gnu b-pro c3 btx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lisa frank or edd hardy... hard to tell.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe because it was the first board I bought with my own money and have a little soft spot for it, but I have always really liked the topsheet graphic on the 2010 capita stairmasters. Never have looked up the song that has the lyrics on it though :embarrased1:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

My snowboard mentor rides one, I absolutely love the graphics, and it's also the first full camber board I ever rode and got the experience what pop actually is. I was shocked that for such a soft park deck, the 156 could propel 100kg me so high haha. I've told him if he's ever selling I have first dibs.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

Phedder said:


> My snowboard mentor rides one, I absolutely love the graphics, and it's also the first full camber board I ever rode and got the experience what pop actually is. I was shocked that for such a soft park deck, the 156 could propel 100kg me so high haha. I've told him if he's ever selling I have first dibs.


^I bought this last season. only got a couple days on it so far, but taking it to denver in march.



APO has made several of the AMANITE board all with mushroom designs. being a psychonaut i love this of course.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have always been a huge sucker for the Salomon Villain graphics.
So mysterious. The very detailed diecut sintered base is just beautiful to look at.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

looks like spy vs spy


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

dfitz364 said:


> Maybe because it was the first board I bought with my own money and have a little soft spot for it, but I have always really liked the topsheet graphic on the 2010 capita stairmasters. Never have looked up the song that has the lyrics on it though :embarrased1:


Hilarious, my first deck was a Stairmaster, too, although it was the 152cm. The song is Music When The Lights Go Out from the Libertines. Your song for the 156cm is F.E.E.L.I.N.G. C.A.L.L.E.D. L.O.V.E by Pulp.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

ctoma said:


> Hilarious, my first deck was a Stairmaster, too, although it was the 152cm. The song is Music When The Lights Go Out from the Libertines. Your song for the 156cm is F.E.E.L.I.N.G. C.A.L.L.E.D. L.O.V.E by Pulp.


Haha I totally forgot about this thread. By the looks of when I posted that post, 3/18/16 (my birthday) at like 4:00 a.m., I was probably absolutely shit faced posting >

Regardless, I loved that stairmaster. Super fun, playful board! Wish they still made them. Always wanted to check out a stairmaster extreme too, but never had the chance.


----------

